

Clojure: Where’s the Elegance?  - silkodyssey
http://www.pointlessrants.com/2009/11/clojure-wheres-the-elegance/

======
bjg
This is complete bs, just some uninformed pythonista spewing biased crap.

~~~
proginoskes
Definitely an uninformed Pythonista, but it's hard for them to be informed
when Python is so easy to install and you have to roll your own REPL script
for Clojure.

------
st3fan
Nice pointless rant indeed.

